# Antena para recepcion de hd



## ivanel93 (Ene 25, 2011)

hola a todos , pues ya busque en internet y salen bastantes cosas algunas no las entiendo o estan mal explicadas no se si es la seccion adecuada, pero necesito saber como hacer una antena de hd ya que hace unos meses compre, un receptor de tv de hd pero , venia con una antena muy pequeña que hace que no tenga recepcion buena, lo que quiero es hacer una, antena pues, de un mayor tamaño para la mejor recepcion de los canales, para colocarla afuera de la casa, pd ya use una aneta aerea pero algo anda mal no sirve, al escanear canales no encuentra, espero me entiendan y puedan ayudar.


----------



## alexus (Ene 25, 2011)

que compraste? un deco, tipo azabox?


----------



## theghostmen (Ene 25, 2011)

Y algo como esto?? es bien casero.. si tenes un ventilador tirado por ahi y le acoplas el receptor en el medio de la vieja antena.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 25, 2011)

Youtube tiene la respuesta


----------



## ivanel93 (Ene 26, 2011)

no tengo idea de que sea azabox pero es para señales tdt, o mas bien conocido como de alta definicion, en tanto al videl ya lo vi pero en realidad funciona? esque aun tengo mis dudas.


----------



## KarLos! (Ene 26, 2011)

yo la hice hace como 4 meses y si funciona lo unico es que si la usas en el exterior se oxida y deja de funcionar, es para interior sirve perfecto


----------



## ivanel93 (Ene 26, 2011)

entonces en tanto ala recepcion es exelente ? y es recomendable hacerla? de este video?


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 7, 2013)

acaboo de hacer  una con muy mala calidad y toda malecha y aun asi funciona de maravilla, probada en el d.f. mexico recomendada


----------



## tiago (Sep 8, 2013)

Sube alguna foto y detalla un poco el comportamiento de la antena.

Saludos.


----------



## elmo2 (Sep 10, 2013)

yo arme la antena de esta web: http://tecnotuber.blogspot.mx/2011/10/como-hacer-una-antena-para-captar.html
la ventaja es que las instrucciones estan en español, la antena puede ser usada tambien en el exterior y el autor la esta usando en Mexico DF... 
el nombre de esta antena es "four bay bow-tie antenna" . lo que significa que es un arreglo de 4 antenas de "corbata de moño"...
yo no estoy en Mexico pero a mi me funciono muy bien esta antena...
la diferencia de esta antena y la del video que compartio capitanp es que la del video esta diseñada para captar los canales de UHF principalmente, y la de la web que te recomiendo esta diseñada para captar tambien los canales de VHF altos...

espero que te sirva...

saludos...


----------



## tbobreak (Sep 12, 2013)

bueno aqui esta ,  aun no le pongo el adaptador d eimpedancias o el transformador que el llaman que sirve para conectarlo al coaxial  y sirve mejor a una buena altura  y  de forma  horizontal  , espero que mas personas se animen a hacer esta antena si  funciona y te ahorras bastante dinero, y como se observa en la foto  es de puro material reciclado


----------



## andres877 (Sep 16, 2013)

Te recomendaría que la pruebes usando el respectivo balun y cable RG6 y notarás un mejor rendimiento!
Deberias colocarla separada de elementos metalicos o que sean conductores.. pueden afectar la recepción

Incluso puedes agregarle un "reflector" para mejorar su direccionabilidad. Busca en Google "antena DB4" y sabrás de que hablo!


----------



## juanito65 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yo compré una TV HD por que aqui en Tijuana México quitaron los canales análogos y dejaron los canales digitales, anduve buscando por Internet cual o que tipo de antena era la mejor o que características tenia las antenas para señal digital o HD, al fin de cuenta encontré que aunque sean para señal digital las televisoras siguen usando el mismo rango de frecuencias que han usado en señal análoga que es de 55MHz a 900MHz aproximadamente asi que las antenas que usábamos para señal análoga sirven igual para señal digital, yo construí una con boom de tubo PVC, elementos de aluminio y un pedazo de malla para sernidor como reflector y como la hice de dipolo doblado ó plegado usé un balum de 300 a 75 Ohms que compré en Steren en 9 pesos, las medidas de la antena me las pasó un amigo, hice otra igual con boom de aluminio pero noté un poco mejor la de boom de PVC , el dipolo es para frecuencias medias de UHF mas o menos para el canal 33, pero igual se ven muy bien los canales en español 5, 12, 17, 21, 27, 33, 57, apuntando al este me agarra como 40 canales entre ingles y español, la tengo a una altura de 5 metros


----------

